# Baby Shark



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished Baby Shark by Robert Fate today. It is a suspense/thriller. Kristin Van Dijk aka Baby Shark is the main character.  As a teenager she frequents pool halls with her Dad who is a hustler. She endures a very traumatic experience which changes her life forever. I would give it 4 out of 5 stars.

I wanted to add the book cover but couldn't find the thread of how to do that.    Please advise.

Linda


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I second your recomendation!  

(and the linking tool is at the top of the thread list if you want to try)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Linda,

Use the linking tool at the top of the page. Really easy to use.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ugh, I will have to try the Linking Tool again tomorrow when the old brain is working better. I am frustrated as heck now trying to accomplish this simple task.    The Kindle can be considered a learning tool also. I am not computer savy at ALL, I am learning about avatars, & no I have never copy and pasted before nor used linking tools ... and I must be learning patience.   

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda,

Use the linking tool at the top of the page. Really easy to use.



Did I just copy and paste? Something doesn't look right, isn't this supposed to be in a hilighted box?
Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL, yes you copy and pasted my comment. You are supposed to paste from the linking tool.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/link/

those are the directions. It isn't actually REALLY easy... took me a few tries and LOTS of help.... but it CAN be done!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I will print the directions and practice, practice, practice at work  , yep work tomorrow.  H*** I'm going to bed before I get too frustarted to sleep!! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I STILL can not do this with the instructions right in fromt of my face. 
I do better if someone shows me; like first & second graders, "Show and Tell".

Any suggestions Leslie, Betsy, Harvey...anyone? I vote myself as the most computer illiterate person on this board.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can show you how. Can you let me know what browser you are using?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks so much, I am going to take you up on the offer, I will email you after I get home from work. A true kindle friend I have found


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No trouble at all.   It'll only take us a couple of minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I STILL can not do this with the instructions right in fromt of my face.
> I do better if someone shows me; like first & second graders, "Show and Tell".
> 
> Any suggestions Leslie, Betsy, Harvey...anyone? I vote myself as the most computer illiterate person on this board.


Linda, sorry I missed this thread earlier. I know Pidgeon92 will help you with your specific browser but my notes are below.

Thanks for the recommendation of the book--I added it in your original post, but feel free to practice by adding it to a new post, it doesn't hurt to have the same link multiple times.

***

Here's how I do it (I have Firefox). I generally three tabs or windows open--one for Kindleboards, one for the Link Maker and one for doing Amazon searches.

Creating KindleBoard links in 10 easy(?) steps

1. Find the book in the Amazon Store (or a non Kindle book or other item in Amazon). Make sure you are on the page with ONLY the book you're interested in, not the search results page.

2. Scroll down to the Product Details. Double-click on the ASIN, something like B001CTXP96, and the whole string should highlight, or you can click and drag. If it's not a Kindled book, you want the ISBN-10 number.)

3. Copy (Ctrl-C or from the top menu) the highlighted ASIN. (Or ISBN-10 number).

4. Open the KindleBoards Amazon Link Maker if it's not open already.

5. Click in the ASIN box. Ctrl-A to highlight all the text or click and drag. (I like Ctrl-A as it will definitely get ALL the text). Ctrl-V or Paste from the top menu to replace the highlighted text with the new ASIN in.

6. Return to the Amazon page. To quote Harvey's instructions:
If you're using Firefox, select 'Copy image location'. This copies the URL for the image to your clipboard.
If you're using Internet Explorer, select 'Properties', and then copy/paste the Address ("URL") that is displayed in the properties box.

7. Return to the Link Maker page. Click in the Image Link box. Ctrl-A to highlight ALL the text or click and drag. Then, Ctrl-V or Paste from the top menu to replace the highlighted text with the copied URL from the Amazon page.

(if all you want to do is post the cover, which is what most people do, you can ignore the Link Text box.

8. Click on "Create KindleBoards link." Scroll to bottom of page to see if it worked!

9. Scroll to where it says "Image Link". Click on the "Select" hyperlink below it. The entire contents of the "Image Link" box should become highlighted. Press Ctrl-C or Copy from the top line menu to copy the highlighted text.

10. If you haven't already started a post, start a new post. Click in the post where you want the cover to appear and press Ctrl-V or Paste from the top menu. A long string of gibberish should appear. Click on "Preview" to see if it worked.

Things I've done wrong:
Using Firefox, copied the link location instead of the image location
Forgotten to click "Create KindleBoards Link"
Forgotten to copy the highlighted text after doing step 9, so that I paste the copied info from the Amazon page instead of the Kindleboards Link.

Hope this helps!

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Bets, I am going to work on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Bets, I am going to work on it.


Take a deep breath and take it one step at a time! Let me know if you have any problems.,

Betsy


----------

